# Growth of Calvus



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I know Calvus are slow growers, but how slow is slow? Specifically I am wondering how old and what size I would expect them to start pairing up and how old and what size would I expect for them to start breeding?

thanks


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I can partially answer that question. I bought 6 juvies all around 1" total length. They spawned for the first time 12 months later and I would say my females are still only around 1.5"-1.75" total length.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was also told it would take about a year before they pair and I think it another year or even two before they attain their full six inches.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Agreed.... i have a female firefin comp at 1.5 inch that has spawned 3 times already (not many fry each time though, about 30)

I think it needs more than 3 years for altos to hit 6 inch, and I am led to believe that this is not possible in the home aquaria. I have some altos for past 3 years, and they stay around 4 + inches. But keeping my breeding pairs and trios in partitioned 2.5-3 footers might have stunted their growth.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've had my Inkfin for about 2-3 years, not sure exactly, and it's about 3-3 1/2". I got it at about 1" or less. Slow, slow, slow. Of course I have pretty much just been feeding pellet to it and until recently (last 9 months) it has been kept in less than optimal conditions so I may have slowed the rate some on mine.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Most fish matrue with Age vs. Size
While they are correlated there are many factors that can speed up or slow down the rate of growth. So you can find oversized unmatured or undersized matured fish. To best find out on sexual maturation identify the species maturation age.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

fiupntballr said:


> To best find out on sexual maturation identify the species maturation age.


Huh????


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> fiupntballr said:
> 
> 
> > To best find out on sexual maturation identify the species maturation age.
> ...


"Find out on average how long it takes for a given species to reach sexual maturity."


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

That was the question I asked in the first place I think...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> That was the question I asked in the first place I think...


Its temperature dependent.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Calvus are sexually mature "on average" around 1 year old. I say "on average" because you can make them breed earlier or later, all depends on how you raise them up.
I have years and years of experience with breeding altolamps. so if you need any information on them IM me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So how long to reach six inches?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

It depends on the tank/food the are getting. but the few that I have around that size, that I have raised are 4 to 6 years old. my comps grow faster than my calvus. I do have a wild kilipi comp that is almost 7 inches in my 265 G tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Furcifer158 said:


> It depends on the tank/food the are getting. but the few that I have around that size, that I have raised are 4 to 6 years old. my comps grow faster than my calvus. I do have a wild kilipi comp that is almost 7 inches in my 265 G tank.


Wow that's huge, any pics of that bad boy?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I will have to take one tomorrow his lights out tonight. 
he's a beast


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Darkside, are you saying higher temperatures will help the fish grow faster and mature faster? How high a temperature would be ok and are there any downsides to raising the temperature?


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have 3 sumbu new shell comps and they are in a 100 gallon with a few sand sifters. i got them about 3 months ago and they have grown mabey half an inch. i think it is because i do 30% daily water changes.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Higher temp wont make them grow faster, but doing water changes daily will


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Higher temp speeds metabolism and shortens lifespan.

I think they grow pretty fast in their first six months, but then they slow down. Like all cichlids IME so far, LOL.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Furcifer158 said:


> Higher temp wont make them grow faster, but doing water changes daily will


Higher temp does make fish grow faster.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Darkside said:


> Furcifer158 said:
> 
> 
> > Higher temp wont make them grow faster, but doing water changes daily will
> ...


How high are we talking about I have never really messed around with temps I just keep mine around 80


----------

